# 12 Hours till Mermaid Parade



## salxtina (Jun 22, 2019)

*Coney Island what's up! 🦀*


----------



## salxtina (Jun 24, 2019)

Started hitchhiking towards Hartford and figured I'd just get a cheap bus to New York there, but a woman picked me up and brought me all the way to the Bronx! 

The beach early on before the crowds got there...






The Narwhals and the Atlantians:











"MAKE MANHATTAN THE NEW ATLANTIS"











GY!BE informs me that They Don't Sleep Anymore On The Beach, but you still can... or at least I did... you just have to be a bit sneakier about it, and go a bit out of the way to find a tucked-away spot. Sunrise over the ocean is definitely some good shit to wake up to.


----------

